# Name that stove!



## EG GREV NED MIN ELD (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello all,
I am new to this forum and hoped I could use some of your expertise.
Hopefully I posted in the proper area (don't want to start off on the wrong foot)

I am in the process of purchasing a new home and it comes with a wood stove. I can’t seem to find out who makes it/what year it is/how efficient it is. (and wheather I should throw it outside and replace it with my Jotul 118 
I will be inspecting it and doing some test fires after we close.
I did grab one photo of it, hopefully it uploads.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MDFisherman (Nov 25, 2013)

I can't tell you what kind of stove it is but that is one sketchy install hanging over the hearth like that with carpet below


----------



## EG GREV NED MIN ELD (Nov 25, 2013)

MDFisherman said:


> I can't tell you what kind of stove it is but that is one sketchy install hanging over the hearth like that with carpet below


 
Haha, I thought the same. It’s cantilevered on 2 pieces of angle iron.
If it burns well I will be making some major changes including a new base complete with a tile surround.


----------



## jbythesea (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok. If you'd like me to name your stove, then I'll name it Fred. Yup. Fred's a good name.


----------



## fbelec (Nov 26, 2013)

looks like a liberty bell from the homemade company depending on the area your trying to heat it might be the 118 but you might have to get a bigger piece of bluestone


----------



## willcarter002 (Feb 1, 2016)

EG GREV NED MIN ELD said:


> Hello all,
> I am new to this forum and hoped I could use some of your expertise.
> Hopefully I posted in the proper area (don't want to start off on the wrong foot)
> 
> ...




I have this exact same wood stove in my basement.  Do/did you used to live in MA?  I can't figure out for the life of me what kind of stove this is or how to install it.


----------



## EG GREV NED MIN ELD (Feb 1, 2016)

willcarter002 said:


> I have this exact same wood stove in my basement.  Do/did you used to live in MA?  I can't figure out for the life of me what kind of stove this is or how to install it.


I live in northern CT, the stove came with the house. 
I would recommend not installing your stove canteleivered over the carpet like mine ha-ha!

I really did like the stove, it just created way too much creosote due to a "slammer" type of install. So we replaced it with a jotul f500.

The slammer is basically a vertical block off plate with a cutout in it for a the outlet from the stove. My chimney liner was 13" x13" +- thus allowing the gasses to cool and create a hard glaze creosote. This stuff was so hard to get off. 

I wanted to find a way to use the stove, but there was just too much fabricating to do, so I got the jotul with a 6" insulated liner, and am very happy I did. No more creosote and if there is, its a breeze to clean. 

I think I'm going to use the stove outside and try to build a meat smoker. It was a great stove in the house, heated the place well. I even got it to glow orange once without burning the house down... Inadvertently. 

If you could find a way to line your chimney with a pipe that was equal to the outlet of the stove, it might work. Just be careful, because it loves to make creosote. 

If you want the "slammer" plate for a fireplace mount, its all yours. Just PM me


----------

